# Wood Duck Mount



## CSchmitt6 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello guys and gals,

I am hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction. I have a feeling not much can be done, but I shot my first duck today, a drake wood duck. I wanted to get it mounted but I accidentally ripped his head clean off when I rang his neck (have been advised now on how to correctly do it if I plan on mounting. I was not expecting his neck to break so easily. Does anyone know of a taxidermist that would still be willing to mount him? I'm in South-Eastern Michigan. Anything helps, thank you in advance.
-Cameron

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

About 99% positive no taxi is going to touch it. There’s alllooootttttt that goes into doing a great looking bird mount and any animal shot with a shotgun right off the bat presents many challenges. Let alone one that has had its head ripped off. Also don’t wring there necks if you want to get one mounted. That creates a whole new set off issues for a taxi to deal with. Compress to kill them or use a small nail to the base of the skull. You could also simply drown a duck.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t think a taxidermist will want to take on your project. I like to use a “finisher” tool for dispatching crippled birds. It really comes in handy with geese. It costs about 20$. Wish I could be more helpful. I’d check into the finisher tool for future birds.


----------



## CSchmitt6 (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah, I assumed this would be the case unfortunately. The couple taxidermists I have talked to have said the same thing. It's such a beautiful bird, I wish I would have educated myself beforehand. Was just trying to do it as quickly as possible for the birds sake. It will make a good snack at least. Might try a few more places just to tell myself I tried.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

OI recall a time couple of us went duck hunting on a large creek thru a woods. The place had lots of woodies and I made arrangement to shoot a drake, w/ 22(illegal, yea).
The ducks landed about 15-20 yrds away I was all set to shoot and BANG my draake was demolished. Partner had picked the one I had..

Son got me a flying drake mount many years later. Setting is much more colorful and colors are more readily visible than my flying drake.


----------

